# The EcoSmart 24 Watt LED Flood Light Bulb: Review



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

:sleep1:


----------



## 99cents (Aug 20, 2012)

Black Dog said:


> :sleep1:


You must be watching baseball  .


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

The hours ratings are for the LED.. the LED will slowly get dimmer and they rate the "lifespan" to a certain dimming level.

The entire LED light assembly has a 5 year warranty. If it failed after 2.5 years, return it for warranty coverage. I'm not familiar with EcoSmart, are they typically a reputable brand? I usually buy Phillips and so far so good!


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

99cents said:


> You must be watching baseball  .


Very funny...:laughing:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

FrunkSlammer said:


> The hours ratings are for the LED.. the LED will slowly get dimmer and they rate the "lifespan" to a certain dimming level.
> 
> The entire LED light assembly has a 5 year warranty. If it failed after 2.5 years, return it for warranty coverage. I'm not familiar with EcoSmart, are they typically a reputable brand? I usually buy Phillips and so far so good!


Just an HD brand so that could be the issue, however that lamp was the brightest at the time I bought it.


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

Can't say I'm a big advocate of anything that comes out of Big Orange box store.. though I've heard many great things about Costco stuff. Though a buddy I did a reno for bought all costco LED bulbs and for the life of me I could not get them to not squeal on a dimmer, any kind of dimmer! It was faint, but annoying when the house was totally silent.


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

LED is a pile of garbage.


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

MTW said:


> LED is a pile of garbage.


Agreed, however we must work with whats available


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Black Dog said:


> 1 Year equals 8,760 hours.
> 
> This lamp ran every night for 2.5 years sunset to sunrise, average 12 hours on per day, a little longer in december/january and less than 8 hours in june.
> 
> ...


Replace it with a mercury vapor light. :thumbup:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

MTW said:


> Replace it with a mercury vapor light. :thumbup:


Yeah!!!!!! Now were Talking, I might just build one somehow:laughing:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Black Dog said:


> Yeah!!!!!! Now were Talking, I might just build one somehow:laughing:


I have 6 of them sitting in my basement. :whistling2:


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

Here you go:
http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Nor...753?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ade014ba1
:thumbup:


----------



## Black Dog (Oct 16, 2011)

MTW said:


> Here you go:
> http://www.ebay.com/itm/Vintage-Nor...753?pt=LH_DefaultDomain_0&hash=item4ade014ba1
> :thumbup:


Sold-----And I'll buy* this one* too:thumbup::thumbup::laughing:


----------



## FrunkSlammer (Aug 31, 2013)

MTW said:


> Replace it with a mercury vapor light. :thumbup:


Nothing beats a whale oil lamp. Uses 0 electricity and will run forever. Mercury vapour is a pile of garbage.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Black Dog said:


> 1 Year equals 8,760 hours.
> 
> This lamp ran every night for 2.5 years sunset to sunrise, average 12 hours on per day, a little longer in december/january and less than 8 hours in june.
> 
> ...



Questions? 

I think LEDs are good alternatives to CFLs since the optics can be made more effective. 

4' T8 is superior in so many ways compared to LEDs for general area lighting when diffused, soft, low shadow casting, non glaring light is desired. 

You can't just look at lumens for life. What is this, highway lighting? 
Serious challenges facing light emitting decorations is color shift and lot-to-lot variations. Current research says shift over lifespan relates to operating time. So, if one section of space generally sees less use, it's quite possible that two halves will start to develop visibly noticeable difference. 

The concept of Kelvin temperature is like the distance from city center. If you start off with 5 miles east of the city center and you drift to 5 miles west, you're still "5 miles from the center".


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

I was in Papa Gino's the other day and one of the LED replacements in the dining room was doing the exact same thing. :laughing:


----------



## Chris1971 (Dec 27, 2010)

LED the wave of the future.


----------



## Electric_Light (Apr 6, 2010)

Chris1971 said:


> LED the wave of the future.


New 4' T8s like the OSRAM SYLVANIA XP are rated 50,000 to 75,000 hours at 12 hours/start and today's fluorescent lamps maintain over 90% of output over the entire lamp life. 

Many T8 drop-in bulbs do not produce the same quality light and this includes the softness. Do you want sharp, edgy shadows or minimize shadow? generally shadow is undesirable for indoor lighting. 

So, by the time you provide all the optics needed to produce soft lighting comparable with fluorescent, the luminaire lumens per watt is right along side LEDs. The difference is that LEDs are almost always inferior in terms of lumen and color maintenance. 

there's more wow effect if it's designed with lumen depreciation in mind. T8 do not need much over specing, because, there's minimal decay over the lamp life. Fixture fouling due to duct affects LEDs too. 

http://apps1.eere.energy.gov/buildings/publications/pdfs/ssl/caliper_21-2_t8.pdf

"*Fluorescent-lamped troffers were always preferred* for appearance and comfort, compared to the same troffer lamped with any of the linear LED lamps. However, both of the LED products with a diffuse aperture—the medium LED and wide LED—were generally rated as acceptable."


----------



## MTW (Aug 28, 2013)

IMO LED's are like HPS lamps. They have very useful, but limited, applications. LED's are good for outdoor use primarily, with very limited usefulness for indoor general purpose lighting.


----------



## wildleg (Apr 12, 2009)

of course the hours are nothing but lies. they are based on a product, but not the one in the box.

the real shame about leds is the fact that they are ripping people off so bad, when they should actually be cheaper than incandescents. cfls are dangerous end of life too, and contain hazardous chemicals. they should be banned.


----------

